# Opinions on this .17



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I would like to hear some opinions on this .17 rifle.

http://www.savagearms.com/93r17f.htm

I have absolutely no knowledge of this caliber or much knowledge about Savage firearms either. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

lg_mouth


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know much about the .17 other than they are a hot commodity right now and everyon seems to love it.

Savage is a very well respected manufacturer than offers quality, accurate guns. The Accu- trigger is awesome, I have 2 Savage MZ's with this trigger and really like them.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

What do you plan to use it for? The .17 HMR is very similar to the .22 Mag., though more accurate. It's a good long range, small game gun. You probably wouldn't want to use it for anything much bigger than a groundhog, unless very close. It is NOT a good choice for coyote sized game, despite what some like to think. It just doesn't pack enough energy to consistently and cleanly kill them beyond ranges of about 50 yards or so. The .17 HMR has really become popular the last few years, though I really have no idea why. Savage Arms seems to have the reputation of building good quality, accurate, rifles at a very reasonable price.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...squirrels, groundhogs, and coyotes, but like you, many have stated that it isn't enough for coyotes. I was looking for an inexpensive coyote gun, but not sure that exists. Thanks for the feedback.

lg_mouth


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

There are inexpensive coyote guns, but I'm not sure if any of them would work for the smaller game animals. The .17 Rem. is one of the best fur guns out there, and I suspect it could be loaded down for some small game, but most of them are far from cheap. And, to get the most out of them requires reloading.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

just a thought here but if you're looking for something for squirrels,groundhogs and coyotes,you may want to consider buying a good .22 and an sks.
the .22 will allow you to hunt squirrel and groundhogs(within range) and with the sks you can hunt groundhogs and coyotes at greater distances.
the sks is really a good deal.they're very accurate and you can pick up after market stocks,scopes,mounts,etc at really good prices.
you'll end up with 2 rifles and both are inexpensive to shoot.
just something to think about.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

lg mouth i have a .17 mach2 and i like it. I have only killed birds with it so far it shoots out to 200 yards i havent had any good shots on any ground hogs yet! do not know if the mach2 will do the job on the hogs but the 17hmr will !!here is a pic of my savage!! and i will be getting its big brother soon!!


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I have read that the .17hmr is affected more by wind than other heavier rounds at the longer distances. It has a nice flat tragectory, but not the energy to cleanly kill anything above a groundhog. It was created specifically for varmint hunters, excluding coyotes at long ranges. 

I would have to agree with Jeff. Buy a nice 22 or 22mag and get an SKS for the big stuff. They can be had cheaply and accessories are easy to come by and affordable.


----------



## brhine_99 (Feb 21, 2005)

I have this same very gun and so does my hunting partner of mine. Mine has the bull barrel on it with a free floating barrel. i put a sweet 17 scope on mine bought at marys bait shop by deer creek also had butch put on a bipod on it. the sweet 17 scope is made just for this caliber of gun and it is awesome. i have killed plenty of ground hogs with it and have killed about 15 coyotes with it the past 2 years. just have to have your scope dialed in accurately to make the kill. it is a worthless gun in the wind. the wind blow that bullet everwhere. but i love the gun. think everyone should have one. but that is just my opinion. all the people i know that has one loves it.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks to all of OGF for their advice, a .17 will be in the cabinet in the near future. I may never use it on coyotes, but I believe I will have fun with some squirrels, ground hogs, and the like. 

lg_mouth


----------

